# Skipper's Adventures - Week 41 White House Christmas



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 41

President Skipper viewing the White House Christmas Tree

​*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

"What I want to know is which box has the millet? They think they're so clever, putting so many boxes under the tree!"

:laughing: GREAT pic!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahahaha! I love it!! Skipper would have a presidential huge tree, not an ordinary one!  
Hail to the chief!!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh wow what a wonderful tree.. I wish I had a tree like that in our house.. I also want to know which Christmas present has the Millet spray and a nice shiny bell in it. Merry Christmas Skipper and Scooter...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

"S" is back on the job as President. During his recent Red Bag mission, he was kept abreast of the country's ongoing happening's. I ask you all....who but our boy Skipper, could run these United States, and at the same time perform his duties as the world's number 1 special agent....of course we know the answer is, no one could...

Young Scooter has learned the duties of both job's to the point of being almost an adequate replacement...almost. The poor lad still need's to learn a little bit more though. Close examination will reveal bloodshot Iris's... and a bit of a wobble in his gait. Seem's like the agent known to the world only as "D" has dropped off one of her infamous high octane rumcakes, and "S" being the wise budgie that he is, just had a few tasty peck's while the young lad scoot over indulged....yes..."S" has a few more thing's to teach his young protégé before he can be considered a finished work....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AnimalKaperz said:



"What I want to know is which box has the millet? They think they're so clever, putting so many boxes under the tree!"

:laughing: GREAT pic!

Click to expand...

  Thanks, Lynda!



despoinaki said:



Hahahaha! I love it!! Skipper would have a presidential huge tree, not an ordinary one!  
Hail to the chief!!!!

Click to expand...

 Skipper and Scooter had to return to the White House for Christmas - it's expected that the President be there during Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. 



LynandIndigo said:



Oh wow what a wonderful tree.. I wish I had a tree like that in our house.. I also want to know which Christmas present has the Millet spray and a nice shiny bell in it. Merry Christmas Skipper and Scooter...

Click to expand...

 Merry Christmas, Lyn!



Jonah said:



"S" is back on the job as President. During his recent Red Bag mission, he was kept abreast of the country's ongoing happening's. I ask you all....who but our boy Skipper, could run these United States, and at the same time perform his duties as the world's number 1 special agent....of course we know the answer is, no one could...

Young Scooter has learned the duties of both job's to the point of being almost an adequate replacement...almost. The poor lad still need's to learn a little bit more though. Close examination will reveal bloodshot Iris's... and a bit of a wobble in his gait. Seem's like the agent known to the world only as "D" has dropped off one of her infamous high octane rumcakes, and "S" being the wise budgie that he is, just had a few tasty peck's while the young lad scoot over indulged....yes..."S" has a few more thing's to teach his young protégé before he can be considered a finished work....

Click to expand...

 :laughing:
Oh dear, now I know why poor Scooter just missed his perch a moment ago! I wondered who had been munching down on that rum cake when I wasn't looking!
Thank goodness Scooter can still rely on Skipper to shelter him under his protective wing!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> * Oh dear, now I know why poor Scooter just missed his perch a moment ago! I wondered who had been munching down on that rum cake when I wasn't looking!
> *


For goodness sake Deb....get that kid to bed in a cage before he get's a F.U.I. (flying under the influence) charge....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



For goodness sake Deb....get that kid to bed in a cage before he get's a F.U.I. (flying under the influence) charge....

Click to expand...

Skipper gave him a good scolding, believe me!!

Scooter is safely in his cage sleeping on his favorite swing right now. Hopefully he won't be too hung-over in the morning! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ooo!!! What a Gloriously Presidential Christmas Tree!!!
However, I am Greatly disappointed and somewhat perplexed not to see a festive Little Red Bag under it - I mean, who Wouldn't want a fabulously expensive scarf from Neiman Marcus for Christmas?!?!!!  :yo:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Ooo!!! What a Gloriously Presidential Christmas Tree!!!
However, I am Greatly disappointed and somewhat perplexed not to see a festive Little Red Bag under it - I mean, who Wouldn't want a fabulously expensive scarf from Neiman Marcus for Christmas?!?!!!  :yo:

Click to expand...

Ummmm, if I'm not mistaken, Skipper and Scooter are no longer in posession of the "Little Red Bag" since they dropped off at MI6 Headquarters a couple of weeks ago. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They may have left the red bag at MI6....but I highly doubt that the scarf in it, Is _The Scarf......._......


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



They may have left the red bag at MI6....but I highly doubt that the scarf in it, Is The Scarf.............

Click to expand...

Deflection is key, my good man!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:





Ummmm, if I'm not mistaken, Skipper and Scooter are no longer in posession of the "Little Red Bag" since they dropped off at MI6 Headquarters a couple of weeks ago. 

Click to expand...

Well, I know they Said they had dropped it off, but, considering how sneaky those two are, I really wasn't Sure they had actually gotten rid of it after all - so, frankly, I really Was surprised it didn't turn up under the Presidential tree...*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

President Skipper and VP Scooter always with the very best for the occasion! :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:





Well, I know they Said they had dropped it off, but, considering how sneaky those two are, I really wasn't Sure they had actually gotten rid of it after all - so, frankly, I really Was surprised it didn't turn up under the Presidential tree...

Click to expand...

Disguise, Deny, Detect, Deter, Deflect and Defend... 



Jedikeet said:



President Skipper and VP Scooter always with the very best for the occasion! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Thanks!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

"*Disguise, Deny, Detect, Deter, Deflect and Defend...*" 

Ha! Ha! Ha!!! :laughing2: :laughing1: :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



"Disguise, Deny, Detect, Deter, Deflect and Defend..." 

Ha! Ha! Ha!!! :laughing2: :laughing1: :laughing:

Click to expand...

The BEST secret agents in the world have espionage down to a science you know!*


----------

